# Yet another version possible with the new Jupiter 2?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, who's gonna' try this one?  This thing was in the news today, thought I'd pass it along. There was a link to a few more photos as well......








































Click here to view more photos: http://www.johnlautner.org/Malin.html 

I'd love to live in this thing, and what a view! It was built in 1960! I wonder if Irwin "borrowed" it's look.....?

Here's the related story with a brief history: 

http://insidemovies.moviefone.com/2010/04/06/house-from-charlies-angels-flying-saucer-chemosphere/?icid=main|main|dl4|link3|http%3A%2F%2Finsidemovies.moviefone.com%2F2010%2F04%2F06%2Fhouse-from-charlies-angels-flying-saucer-chemosphere%2F


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

There ya go :thumbsup: It was used in an episode of the original *Outer Limits* series.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very cool! Yep,i'd love to make that my residence no problem!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder if the lower level will justify with the upper level scale? :tongue:
Sorry. That was uncalled for.........


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey! I know that house! 

It was also used in the movie "Body Double".

Forgot all about it, till ya jogged my memory.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

This house is in Wilton Connecticut, within a bike-ride from where I grew up. I used to ride over to it, and just stare at it. I actually had the guts to ride down the driveway and around the base a few times (before gated compounds, circa 1970). I never associated it with LIS, but subconciously that was probably part of the attraction.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

louspal said:


> This house is in Wilton Connecticut, within a bike-ride from where I grew up. I used to ride over to it, and just stare at it. I actually had the guts to ride down the driveway and around the base a few times (before gated compounds, circa 1970). I never associated it with LIS, but subconciously that was probably part of the attraction.


I believe that is actually in Southern California, over looking the San Fernando
Valley....... But I could be wrong........


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I believe that is actually in Southern California, over looking the San Fernando
> Valley....... But I could be wrong........


You're not wrong.... 

According to the list of projects at the link for the John Lautner Foundation, the house "Chemosphere" was built in 1960-61 and is in the Hollywood Hills overlooking the San Fernando Valley. I also looked at the views of the house and the surrounding area, as a former So Cal resident, those views are indeed of the Valley, not Connecticut.

Bryan


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the one in CT. For sale for 2.3M.
http://www.zillow.com/blog/connecticut-round-house-on-market-for-23-million/2008/02/


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Both awesome homes. I'd love to live in something odd like that, fits my personality! (I'd have to have some kind of garage though, I HAVE to be able to do my airbrush work!!) He did another huge one in Aculpolco I believe tht is rounded as well and looking out over the water, just wonderful. There's quite a bit of info on this guy on the net. Worth a Google, interesting reading.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

This is it. Wilton Ct. Sale price: 1.75M


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool! I always wanted to build a house out of a high-rise water storage tank,you know the ones that have city names on them. I would cut big windows into the outer walls,an elevator in the central column,and a skylight overlooking a swimming pool in the center. Kinda like the Jetson's house. If only I were a millionaire. I would build full size mock-ups of the J2 and the LEM from the Apollo missions.:tongue:


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

louspal said:


> View attachment 107647
> 
> This is it. Wilton Ct. Sale price: 1.75M


Definitely not the same place.

Close, but no cigar:wave:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

If I ever hit the lottery, I'll buy the house, and you can all come help me convert it BACK into the Jupiter 2!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It reminds those houses in HB "The Jetsons".


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Saw that in the first Charlie's Angels film with Drew Barrymore. Didn't know it was a real place. 

Sean


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Also used in The Simpsons...when Troy McClure married Selma or Patti.

I also didn't know that was real....like real cool.

Mark


----------

